# Pigeon War



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pretty cool ! 


just wanted to share
http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=29


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Incredible, actually. There will be some "stuff" about the "jewelry" and how some of it is attached, so be prepared to take some "hits" here. Absolutely gorgeous birds. I totally realize that these aren't your birds, but since you posted the link, you will likely get asked the questions. Just giving you a heads up.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are sure for some handsome pigeons  and what a jewellery  If that cock bird with the neck piercing gets in a fight, he sure has some "weak points"

Versions of this game are played often in India, its all about flying your birds and bringing in another person's bird to your place. Yet I haven'y heard fierce versions like these in which even birds can drop dead !!!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

There are some very pretty colorations in those birds


----------

